# New to ABT's



## reinhard (May 8, 2013)

I have made these with the cream cheese and bacon and we liked them. Then i had to try them with italian sausage mixed with stuff. Speaking of stuffing i used a jerky gun to put the gooeee mess in.













IMG.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 8, 2013






Then i cut up the vegies.













IMG_0001.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 8, 2013






Then i fried the vegies and sausage till done.  I put the cheese in last and let it melt into a goo0000eeee mess.













IMG_0003.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 8, 2013






Here they are prepped and ready to go into my Charr Griller barrel type grill/smoker with the firebox on the side.













IMG_0004.jpg



__ reinhard
__ May 8, 2013






Here are the final results to be consumed with adult beverages. Reinhard


----------



## seenred (May 8, 2013)

Those look delicious, Reinhard!  I love your stufifng combo.  Very nicely done!

Red


----------



## black (May 8, 2013)

-


----------



## kathrynn (May 8, 2013)

those look wonderful!  You can put just about anything in them!  Nice job!







Kat


----------



## rdknb (May 8, 2013)

those look so good!!!!!


----------



## reinhard (May 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone. My wife and her mom [who lives with us]  liked them very much and so did I. The sausage gave them a little more body. I had to put the sausage in the food processer for a few spins to break up the larger pieces after i fried it. Not to make it a fine texture but to make the sausage more of a smaller crumb texture.  I would have used hot italian and a spicier cheese but that would have went over the line in hotness for the gals LOL. The jerky gun saved time stuffing them. After all these years of buying cream cheese, i discovered they had different flavors of cream cheese. Only stuff i ever bought was the regular. But now with these tasty treats i will experiment with the different flavores of cream cheese as well. Reinhard


----------



## curtisk (May 9, 2013)

I learned a huge tip when pre-cooking sausage and ground beef, pork, turkey, whatever... The Potato masher is not just for Potatoes...


----------



## reinhard (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Curtis, never thought of that one, makes sense. I'll give that a shot next time. It will save time and clean up. Reinhard


----------



## snorkelinggirl (May 9, 2013)

Delicious looking ABT's, Reinhard!  I bet they were amazingly tasty with the adult beverages! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And good timing on your post....I'm making ABT's for the first time tomorrow night, and am looking for inspiration and tips. Thanks for providing both!

Clarissa


----------

